

Ask HN: Varnish cache performance on cloud servers - surfingdino

I'm looking for real life Varnish cache server performance data when Varnish runs on cloud servers (EC2, Rackspace Cloud, Storm on Demand, Linode, etc.) How well does it do with static content (web pages less than 1MB)?
======
pjscott
I don't have these numbers, but you'll want to pay very close attention to how
many of the requests on your site can be satisfied from memory, and how many
will require hitting disk. Virtual servers often have pretty bad disk I/O, so
this is even more important than usual.

~~~
surfingdino
My intention is to serve everything from memory. The page set is fairly small
(a couple of hundred pages, i.e. less than 300MB of content).

~~~
dholowiski
If it's all static content, have you thought about using Amazon S3 and
cloudfront?

------
ohgodthecat
Is there a reason that you don't want to use nginx or cherokee which have
records of performing well with static files?

~~~
surfingdino
I want to squeeze out maximum performance out of my network connection by
keeping content in RAM. I don't think that Nginx does that out of the box.

